
I Forgot to Remember - markbot
http://nymag.com/news/features/su-meck-amnesia-2014-9
======
lotharbot
While this is a one-of-a-kind case, there are a lot of people who live with
lesser variations of it.

Some friends of mine were involved in a serious auto accident about 20 years
ago. The husband was driving when a drunk driver crossed the median. He had
only minor injuries -- bruises, scrapes, a sprained wrist. Two of his sisters,
in the back seat, were killed instantly. His wife, in the passenger seat, was
in a coma for several months. She started walking again a year later, and
talking a few months after that. Her personality is similar to her prior
personality, but not the same. It's not like my friend is married to an
entirely different person, but he is married to someone he had to re-teach to
walk and talk and think about the world.

Another friend of mine with lifelong mental illness experienced a change in
symptoms when she went to college, and a change back after she had a baby. Her
husband had thought her college personality was the "real her" and was
devastated when her parents said she seemed more like the "real her" of her
childhood.

I think a universal truth about marriage is that you're _never_ married to the
exact same person over a long period of time. Sometimes the changes are
extreme enough that you really do have to re-learn who you're married to.

~~~
RangerScience
I remember when I was in love for the first time, and I realized: Love is
matched trajectories.

